
Show HN: New Platform to Teach and Learn Online Live - tass80
https://www.beguru.co
======
tass80
Hello everyone,

in this period of quarantine, we have developed a platform to teach and ️
learn online, you can create classes and lessons about anything: from
marketing to how to make origami!

The lessons will be performed EXCLUSIVELY LIVE.

We are currently in beta, it's completely free, and we need people who can
test the web 🧘 ️ by creating (and following) classes and lessons, and giving
us their opinion. If you are already doing live broadcasts on FB, zoom, etc
etc you could give us a big hand, and it is also an opportunity for you to be
able to increase your visibility.

Thank you all!

